# mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md

## Realnot

Salve gente, mi trovo da live cd, ed ho bisogno di liberare sda1 dal RAID.

Questa è la situazione:

```
livecd ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 

md126 : inactive sda3[0](S)

      31462278 blocks super 1.2

       

md127 : inactive sda1[0](S)

      72192 blocks

       

unused devices: <none>
```

Ho provato con --fail:

```
livecd ~ # mdadm --manage /dev/md126 -f /dev/sda1 

mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md126
```

Ho provato a stopparla:

```
livecd ~ # mdadm --manage /dev/md126 -S /dev/sda1 

mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md126
```

Ho provato ad attivarla:

```
livecd ~ # mdadm -A /dev/md126

mdadm: /dev/md126 not identified in config file.
```

Non so dove sia sto mdadm.conf, sicuramente non è in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf. Avevo letto da qualche parte di lanciare un:

```
livecd ~ # mdadm --examine --scan

ARRAY /dev/md127 UUID=e051d725:e047463c:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md/3 metadata=1.2 UUID=289b60e2:00bc7446:b3704cc6:f811f7a2 name=livecd:3
```

E di sosituire in mdadm.conf gli UUID che venivano fuori dalla scansione, ma non so dove si trovi il mdadm.conf

Qualcuno ha qualche idea di come uscire da questa situazione?

----------

## xdarma

Premetto che ne so poco di RAID e quindi ti conviene aspettare qualche suggerimento "credibile"  ;-)

Comunque da quello che scrivi non mi è chiaro se vuoi "distruggere" md127 (che usa sda1) o md126 che è quello che indichi sempre nei comandi.

A memoria, per eliminare una partizione dall'array, mi sembra che prima devi dare lo "stop", poi il "fail" e poi il "remove".

Controlla nella documentazione, prima di far danni per davvero.

Buona distruzione :-)

----------

## Realnot

uhm... volevo elimnarle entrambe. Comunque anche invertendo i comandi il risultato non cambia. Ho risolto questa situzione con la live di debian che ha il tool grafico per le partizioni. Non è stata una soluzione elegante, ma sicuramente tempestiva.

Il problema è che se mi capita di nuovo non posso sempre ricorrere alla live di debian. In questi giorni riprovo, resta comunque il fatto che non so come risolvere questo problema da gentoo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

il file mdadm.conf sta in /etc, quindi il percorso completo è /etc/mdadm.conf.

Ad esempio al suo interno ho qualche riga come:

```
DEVICE /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1
```

Forse non ho capito benissimo il tuo problema (se ti è partito un disco), ma hai provato ad avviare il PC con la live di sysrescuecd?

C'è di buono che rileva automaticamente tutti gli array di dischi e li assembla in automatico.

----------

## Realnot

uhm... non saprei perché avevo già cancellato. 

Ho provato nuovamente con il raid ed ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml cercando di personalizzarla un po e senza usare lvm2.

HDD 1:

```
livecd / # fdisk /dev/sda

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000ebc2e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63      144584       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2          144585     4353614     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4353615    67280219    31463302+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Command (m for help): 
```

HDD 2:

```
livecd / # fdisk /dev/sdb

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000c6ef0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *          63      144584       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2          144585     4353614     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3         4353615    67280219    31463302+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Command (m for help):

```

Quello che non capisco è perché se io creo i nodi:

```
mknod /dev/md1 b 9 1

mknod /dev/md3 b 9 3
```

ed i device:

```
mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 --metadata=0.90 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm --create /dev/md3 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 --metadata=0.90 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3
```

lui non vede md3, nemmeno md1 ma vede md126 ed md127: per effettuare il chroot infatti ho dovuto fare in questo modo:

```
mount /dev/md126 /mnt/gentoo && mount /dev/md127 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash && env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

fdisk -l mi dice pure che ho degli errori:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000ebc2e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63      144584       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2          144585     4353614     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4353615    67280219    31463302+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000c6ef0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *          63      144584       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2          144585     4353614     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3         4353615    67280219    31463302+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/md127: 32.2 GB, 32218349568 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 7865808 cylinders, total 62926464 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md127 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md126: 73 MB, 73924608 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 18048 cylinders, total 144384 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md126 doesn't contain a valid partition table
```

Altra cosa strana che ho notato è che quando digito

```
df -h
```

sulla macchina fisica da livecd senza aver effettuato il chroot ottengo:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                1005M   30M  975M   3% /

/dev/sr0              124M  124M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0             94M   94M     0 100% /mnt/livecd

udev                   10M  216K  9.8M   3% /dev

tmpfs                1005M  6.1M  999M   1% /mnt/livecd/lib64/firmware

tmpfs                1005M     0 1005M   0% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/md126             30G  2.5G   26G   9% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/md127             30G  2.5G   26G   9% /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Mentre dopo aver fatto il chroot:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                  30G  2.5G   26G   9% /

df: `/mnt/cdrom': No such file or directory

df: `/mnt/livecd': No such file or directory

sysfs                  30G  2.5G   26G   9% /sys

udev                   10M  216K  9.8M   3% /dev

df: `/mnt/livecd/lib64/firmware': No such file or directory

df: `/mnt/livecd/usr/portage': No such file or directory

/dev/md3               30G  2.5G   26G   9% /

/dev/md1               30G  2.5G   26G   9% /boot

udev                   10M  216K  9.8M   3% /dev
```

Quindi mi riconosce /dev/md3 e /dev/md1

Questo è il grub.conf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521511/ installato sia in (hd0,0) che in (hd1,0) come nella guida citata all'inizio di questo post. Notare che nel grub ho provato sia con root=/dev/md3 che con root=/dev/md126

Questo è l'fstab: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521513/

Questo è un dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521515/

Manca la cosa più importante, il messaggio di kernel panic, ma non so come recuperare l'errore esatto. L'unica che che posso dire è che il messaggio d'errore è simile a questo:

```
[...]

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect 

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect 

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays. 

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun....

md: ... utorun DONE.

VFS: Cannot open root device "md126" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

0b00    1048575 sr0 driver: sr

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS:  Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 3.0.6-gentoo #1

Call trace:

[...]
```

Non saprei che altro dire, sono un paio di giorno che provo ad uscirne con sto raid ma senza grossi miglioramenti...

Grazie per il vostro aiuto e tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

Per problemi di tempo (miei) e di fretta (tua) credo sia meglio se leggi l'articolo sul wiki:

RAID/Software

Rispetto alla guida ufficiale di gentoo mi sembra più recente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Comunque ricordo che anche io una volta ho fatto chroot con il livecd e mi fece casino con questi md126/127!

Stavo impazzendo, ma per fortuna un reboot mi ha risolto il problema. 

Non so che casino fosse successo sinceramente. Fatto sta che non riuscivo più a bootare il sistema perché non mi creava correttamente gli md*.

 :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Frettolosamente:

Usando mdadm è bene che l'autodetect sia disabilitato (incasina l'autoriconoscimento) in questo modo è ormai una opzione da disabilitare nella conf del kernel.

Con mdadm ed udev non è necessario creare i device (se li crea lui da solo). Da quale sito archeologico è uscita stà cosa?

Le istruzioni ti sono già state indicate ma ti faccio notare che: prima fermi md126 e 127 (mdadm --stop) e poi riavvi (mdadm --assemble non --create che lo azzera). Stai tentando di azzerare un raid attivo ed è ovvio che il sistema la prende a male.

Se usi un'immagine di boot con il supporto mdadm incluso devi includere mdadm.conf ed il supporto a blkid (opzione specifica di genkernel, disabilitata per default), questo vale anche per l'immagine usata dal livecd (che non puoi modificare).

Finché non formatti o crei una tavola della partizioni non ti verrà mai riconosciuto tutto correttamente, vale sia con dmraid che con mdraid.

edit: non ho voglia di discutere.

Quello che penso e conosco lo ho espresso.

Per eventuali polemiche a strascico e fuori luogo ricordo come, da lunga tradizione di questo forum (e mia in particolare), alla sfuriata (isolata e da non ripetere) segue il silenzio (tombale) ed il rifiuto ad ulteriori chiarimenti o contributi.

Anche se sono altri a farne le spese (ma tanto così va il mondo, basta leggere i giornali).

----------

## fbcyborg

Se disabilitate l'autodetect (CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT) nel kernel, avrete quasi sicuramente un kernel panic all'avvio, provare per credere!  :Wink: 

Anche con udev e mdadm settati per partire al boot.

(Poi magari dipende anche da che configurazione si usa, nel mio caso - in cui non uso initramfs e genkernel - il problema non si presenta)

(Riferimenti)

Fra l'altro, quando un'opzione del kernel è ormai una opzione da disabilitare, di solito ci scrivono "Deprecated".

Non è questo il caso.

----------

## Realnot

Non ho capito cosa devo fare....

----------

## Realnot

Ho abilitato MD_AUTODETECT nel kernel, le partizioni sono sempre md1 = /boot = sda1/sdb1, md3 = / = sda3/sdb3. Ma al riavvio vengono rinominate dal sistema rispettivamente in md1 = md127 e md3 = md126come spiegato qui: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software#Mount_Partitions posso risolvere questo inconveniente in due modi:

1) modo:

```
rinomino il grub:  root=/dev/md126 md=126,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3

modifico /etc/mtab ed /etc/fstab sempre con md126 e md127 per indicare rispettivamente root e boot
```

2) modo: 

metto su la live, faccio il chroot e:

```
mdadm --stop /dev/md126

mdadm --assemble /dev/md3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

mdadm --stop /dev/md127

mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
```

Io ho optato per il primo perché non so come renderlo definitivo il secondo, ovvere fare in modo che il sistema non rinomini le partizioni.

Ma ottengo sempre un kernel panic non trova la root.

per scrivere su /etc/mdadm.cond ho usato:

```
mdadm --examine --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf

```

non ho capito come mdadm.conf venga usato... io ho anche aggiunto rc-update add mdadm default

Non sto ottenendo buoni risultato nessuno conosce qualche soluzione, anche uno stralcio di guida, qualche materiale su cui lavorare?

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, io avrei usato il secondo metodo.

Una volta che hai fatto i vari mknod e i vari assemble, i vari md* rimangono fissi, almeno così è stato nel mio caso.

Per farti un esempio di mdadm.conf ti posto il mio:

```
DEVICE /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1

DEVICE /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3

DEVICE /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb5

ARRAY /dev/md2 level=0 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda5,/dev/sdb5

DEVICE /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb6

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=0 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda6,/dev/sdb6

DEVICE /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb7

ARRAY /dev/md4 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda7,/dev/sdb7

DEVICE /dev/sda8 /dev/sdb8

ARRAY /dev/md5 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda8,/dev/sdb8
```

Ti segnalo anche questo link.

----------

## Realnot

Ho riprovato, non ho ottenuto grossi risultati, ma forse ci sono quasi:

/etc/mdadm.conf -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521849/

/etc/mtab -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521850/

/etc/fstab -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521851/

/boot/grub/grub.conf -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521853/

Ho sbagliato da qualche parte? non capisco perchè l'autodetecting mi dice: Scanned 0 and added 0 device. Per lui non esiste md1 ed md3.. o nessun'altro array, a questo punto mi viene il dubbio... ma mdadm.conf viene letto? non saprei a cosa pensare....

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so se è questo il motivo, ma dando uno sguardo al tuo grub.conf ho notato che tu hai impostato una cosa che io non ho messo, ovvero:

```
md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3
```

Prova a toglierlo.

Io ho solo questo, per quanto riguarda il "riferimento al RAID".

```
root=/dev/md1
```

----------

## xdarma

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Non sto ottenendo buoni risultato nessuno conosce qualche soluzione, anche uno stralcio di guida, qualche materiale su cui lavorare?

 

Se cerchi altra documentazione credo che il sito più completo sia Linux Raid ospitato direttamente sui server di kernel.org

A occhio direi che il contenuto di /etc/mdadm.conf è corretto.

Probabilmente il problema è grub.conf.

----------

## Realnot

Nulla da fare gentee... 

[...]

VFS: Cannot open root device "md3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partiton

0b00  1048575 sr0 driver sr

[...]

dal messaggio d'errore sembra quasi che md3 non esista, non sia chiamato in quel modo. Poi, che intende per unknown-block(0,0)? hd0 e partizione 0?

altra cosa strana, here are the available partion: ed elenca il cdrom, significa che tutte le partizioni sda1.sdb1,sda3,sdb3 non sono disponibili, le vede occupate, quindi posso dedurre che le rinomina nuovamente come md126,md127 quindi torniamo sul discorso che md3 non esiste per questo motivo.

----------

## djinnZ

Cerca prima di tutto di capire la differenza tra mdraid e dmraid e quando si deve usare l'uno o l'altro.

Bada a quale versione di metadata viene usata come default da mdadm.

Non ho capito il senso di quel che vuoi fare (perché complicarsi la vita cosi? non capisco perché più array e tenere le swap fuori) ma, supponendo 8GB di RAM ed 1GB videoRAM ...e volersi per forza levare la testa con un partizionamento complesso... una configurazione del genere:

```
device(partizione)      dimensione      tipo

/dev/sda1               9,5GB           83 LABEL=hostname-boot

/dev/sda2               50GB            fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx1

/dev/sda3               100GB           fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx2

/dev/sda4               340,5GB         fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx3

/dev/sdb1               9,5GB           82

/dev/sdb2               50GB            fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx1

/dev/sdb3               100GB           fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx2

/dev/sdb4               340,5GB         fd UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx3
```

 */etc/mdadm.conf wrote:*   

> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 metadata=1.2 name=hostname:tmp UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx1
> 
> ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 metadata=1.2 name=hostname:root UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx2
> 
> ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid1 metadata=1.2 name=hostname:storage UUID=xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxx3

 

```
/dev/md1p1      /               xfs     defaults 0 1

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2    noauto   1 1

/dev/md0p1      none            swap             0 0     

/dev/md0p2      /var/tmp        xfs     defaults 0 1

/var/tmp/tmp    /tmp            none    rbind    0 0

/dev/md0p3      /var/portage    xfs     defaults 0 2

/var/portage/g  /usr/portage    none    rbind    0 0

/dev/md2p1      /home           xfs     defaults 0 2

/dev/md2p2      /home/qualcosa  xfs     defaults 0 2
```

mi pare più sensata, benché resti barocca, finanche eccessiva.

Arriva da solo alle implicazioni ed al perché di certe scelte; non è l'ora, non ne ho il tempo e mi manca la voglia di chiarire gli arcani. Nota che in fstab è meglio usare gli uuid o le label non i device.

Una persona degna di fede (non ricordo più chi) mi ha fatto notare che è una configurazione del genere è un poco sbilanciata ma le prestazioni restano interessanti. Per riflettere sulle possibilità resta un buon esempio secondo me.

In generale la boot separata e l'immagine sono il modo più semplice di procedere, anche in considerazione del fatto che per quel che so il resume da una partizione residente su un array non è possibile.

Inutile dire che i moduli raid ed il device mapper devono essere builtin, anche se usi l'immagine (e devi dire a genkernel di includere il tuo mdadm.conf e blkid, te lo ripeto).

[semi-OT]odio grub con tutte le mie forze e maledico ogni giorni chi lo ha inventato, augurando la morte più atroce, che mai giungerà troppo tardi, a chi lo documenta.

dire, con enfasi, "RAID! salva tutto!" (facendo il verso alla pubblicità dell'insetticida) è solo una manifestazione di idiozia. Lo storage (backup) ed il raid sono strumenti non il fine (la sicurezza).[/semi-OT]

----------

## Realnot

Ho abilitato il supporto nel kernel come mi hai detto, almeno credo siano questi:

# zgrep "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD" /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y
```

# zgrep "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM" /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y
```

# ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid

```
total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 17 21:50 5cca415b-719f-41de-8365-b39af0621634 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Dec 17 23:33 8038f946-3e32-45f9-ae49-1d702bb20fb3 -> ../../md3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Dec 18 00:57 95214252-f2a6-4507-b211-7d6955bf9a56 -> ../../md4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 17 21:59 a3cace2d-7214-4e40-9fce-f73e1f815c57 -> ../../sda2
```

Ho fatto uso di blkid:

# blkid

```
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" 

/dev/sda1: UUID="5cca415b-719f-41de-8365-b39af0621634" TYPE="ext2" 

/dev/sda2: UUID="a3cace2d-7214-4e40-9fce-f73e1f815c57" TYPE="swap"

/dev/sda3: UUID="04c7c60f-b71f-bfb5-cb20-1669f728008a" TYPE="linux_raid_member" 

/dev/sda4: UUID="879193fd-e02c-c8c2-cb20-1669f728008a" TYPE="linux_raid_member"

/dev/sdb3: UUID="04c7c60f-b71f-bfb5-cb20-1669f728008a" TYPE="linux_raid_member" 

/dev/sdb4: UUID="879193fd-e02c-c8c2-cb20-1669f728008a" TYPE="linux_raid_member"

 

/dev/md3: UUID="8038f946-3e32-45f9-ae49-1d702bb20fb3" TYPE="xfs" 

/dev/md4: UUID="95214252-f2a6-4507-b211-7d6955bf9a56" TYPE="xfs" 
```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/md3

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/md3 init=/bin/bb
```

In grub.conf non ho usato l'UUID, però vorrei farlo, anche se non so come. Da quello che ho letto qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6668919.html è possibile usare l'UUID anche in grub:

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> kernel >= 2.6.37, recognize the partition uuid, not filesystem uuid. older kernel don't support anything root by uuid.
> 
> partition uuid supported by EFI GPT, the correct grub commandline is 
> 
> root=PARTUUID=00112233-4455-6677-8899-AABBCCDDEEFF

 

Però facendo una ricerca in: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual ho trovato: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Simple-configuration.html in particolare:

```
‘GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID’

Normally, grub-mkconfig will generate menu entries that use universally-unique identifiers (UUIDs) to identify the root filesystem to the Linux kernel, using a ‘root=UUID=...’ kernel parameter. This is usually more reliable, but in some cases it may not be appropriate. To disable the use of UUIDs, set this option to ‘true’. 
```

Se non ho capito male è settato di default, quindi grub.conf accetta gli UUID, ma in che modo?  'root=UUID=...' or 'root=PARTUUID=' or '...' ?

ps. se ho capito bene, per chi ha un kernel >= 2.6.37 non deve usare initrd?[/post]

In fstab ho usato gli UUID

/etc/fstab

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/522473/

In mtab non ho gli UUID, come faccio a fare in modo che vengano usati anche qui?

/etc/mtab

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/522344/

----------

## Realnot

Ragazzi, credo che il problema non sia il raid, il problema è altro. Ho provato a emerge gentoo con una configurazione basilare senza raid, solo 3 partizioni in sda: sda1 boot, sda2 swap, sda3 root. Installai gentoo su questa macchina qualche anno fa, con kernel 2.6. L'errore è sempre lo stesso:

Root-NFS: non NFS server address

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

sda3 è giusto, ma lui non riesco ad "aprirlo", root=/dev/sda3 è perfetto, ma allora perché non lo apre? Magari il raid funzionava...

----------

## djinnZ

per quanto sopra (raid) ti ripeto ancora una volta che devi avere i moduli raid builtin (quindi MD_RAID1=Y etc.) fai un poco di pulizia delle opzioni inutili e tieni conto che con ogni probabilità il kernel non vede il disco per problemi di configurazione del controller, Per questo ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta di usare l'immagine.

Così almeno hai modo di vedere quali device sono stati rilevati.

----------

